# Trapping Some Mexican Wolf.....but not Gila Monsters!



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Just got a note from RMEF concerning this press release from New Mexico. This is very good news in that we know there aren't activist judges willing to be bought by special interest and that they will adjudicate based on the law, and in this case, common sense.

Trapping To Continue In Wolf Country

I hope that each of us realize that collectively, we can send a very loud message to those who need to hear. This and other challenges we face that threaten outdoor lifestyles and traditions need all of us to continue discussions with our many opinions but when pushed we must lock arms and stand united against those who wish to completely undo what we love.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I could care less if i ever heard that sound in utah. 

To me its the sound of my hunting opportunity for deer,elk, moose going down the drain.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> I could care less if i ever heard that sound in utah.
> 
> To me its the sound of my hunting opportunity for deer,elk, moose going down the drain.


The sense of competition starts with our percieved adversaries, the "predator". Before too long we see our fellow hunters, as ad hominem competing predators also. And in typical, linear, short sighted fashion, we seek to limit that percieved competition also. Because reduced competition will be good for us as hunters, right? Just like it is for free markets. After reducing competition by 17,000 competing predators this last year, we should be doing pretty good, right?


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

There is a balance.

[youtube:1ihh26sg]http://www.youtube.com/v/cG_0dzfePQE?version=3&hl[/youtube:1ihh26sg]


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm not against hunting wolves. It is just that the "wolves are the devil incarnate" mantra, from the "kill them all folks". Is just as ridiculous as the possie sniffers that think that they are cute and cuddly, and never should be hunted. They are both ludacris positions rooted in emotional insecurity. Im getting quite tired of unscientific wildlife "management", that is based on percieved social pressures, faulty belief systems, and the folks that promote these policies. We already have a long list of such "management" policies here in Utah. The ideological road to these bad policies, is the same, regardless of the issue, or management situation. It always starts with "I" and somewhere in there the word "feel"(substitute your favorite emotion) gets thrown in.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

While I don't want them here in Utah I sure would like to hunt one. AND there has been evidence that the extremely large Yellowstone elk herd was so far and beyond holding capacity for the habitat that it was tearing up the watershed areas which have since recovered with the reduction of elk. Not justifying that wolves and their populations have grown beyond holding capacity (elk numbers) as well in the years prior to the delisting, but now they can be hunted by the true apex hunter and hopefully in a responsible fashion that benefits man and animal alike. Yeah, that emotion thing. I wonder if a wolf would respect the protection of prairie dogs in Iron County....


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

"I wonder if a wolf would respect the protection of prairie dogs in Iron County...."

Nope, and that is a distinction that puts us at the top, giving us the power that we wield, and the responsiblity that comes with it.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

+1


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Lonetree said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > I could care less if i ever heard that sound in utah.
> ...


Dude, 
I got totally raked over the coals on this forum for using the word linear in the exact same context as you just did! Beware of illiterates who will call you out compelling you to give an 8th grade english lesson online for free. ---------SS


----------

